# The TalkClassical Decade+ Club



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's occurred to me recently how obscenely long I've been on here. 10+ years now. A lifetime, in internet years. Long enough to recoil in horror and embarrassment when my old youthful posts are dredged up from the abyss. 

Just wondering, who else belongs to the Decade+ Club who is still active here?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy smokes, I'm there also. I don't know how active I am. My Smartwatch keeps telling me to get moving.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I maybe will join in seven months.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bunch of n00bs.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was here when the serpent created the universe.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

In two weeks I will have been here for 14 years.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

To celebrate a decade with TalkClassical:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

10 years woot :trp::guitar::clap::cheers:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm still a noob here myself.


----------

